# 2014 Chevy Cruz Wiring harness burned up



## DoctorDyes (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello all. Gf has a 2014 cruz and the wire harness going to the rear defogger in-dash by switch has burned up and melted all the wires together. The car has 43k on it and nothing was wrong till it was hit in the rear at a redlight by a driver who fell asleep at 35-45mph. The brakes were off as I saw other driver last second and started to lessen the impact. No structural damage to the car. needed a new bumper cover. The car lost heat and a/c controls/power right after the hit. Car sat for 2 weeks in driveway moved around here and there but couldnt drive it bc of weather and no heat to defrost or remove fog. Finally, insurance and auto body shop got us a rental. took car in no issues. They fixed bumper and took for an alignment, while there the car's battery died. They charged it and it died again. New battery same thing. after fighting with insurance and shop we had it taken to a mechanic and after hours of searching, they found that the 20 pin plug on the main harness in-dash going to the brown J2 module for rear degogger was melted. all the wires were a clump. protective wrap seemed fine and the plug and pins show no sign of heat. No one has a clue why this did this or any reason on how or why. New harness is over $400 and a week's wait not to mention labor. Just seems like a set of weird odd coincidences to happen at once.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

DoctorDyes said:


> after fighting with insurance and shop we had it taken to a mechanic and after hours of searching, they found that the 20 pin plug on the main harness in-dash going to the brown J2 module for rear defogger was melted. all the wires were a clump. protective wrap seemed fine and the plug and pins show no sign of heat. No one has a clue why this did this or any reason on how or why.


There has to be an excessively high current load causing the wires to melt together. That needs to be found and fixed or the new wiring harness may end up in the same shape.

It may be related to the collision. Check for blown fuses. That may indicate which circuit is at fault. There's probably a short in that circuit. Maybe a wire in the rear got pinched by the impact of the collision.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

